# Clippers Owner Donald Sterling To GF: ?Don't Associate With Black People?



## Savior (Apr 26, 2014)

> *Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling tells his girlfriend, V. Stiviano, that he doesn't want her posting pictures of minorities or bringing African-Americans to his games*, according to explosive audio obtained by TMZ Sports.
> 
> This includes NBA legend Magic Johnson, whom Stiviano was seen with in a photo on Instagram, which infuriated Sterling. Magic told TMZ Sports, "It's a shame that Donald Sterling feels that way about African-Americans."
> 
> ...





> *Stiviano: "People call you and tell you that I have black people on my Instagram, and it bothers you?"
> 
> Sterling: "Yeah, it bothers me a lot that you want to promo... broadcast that you're associating with black people."*
> 
> ...



Magic Johnson :



> I feel sorry for my friends Coach Doc Rivers and Chris Paul that they have to work for a man that feels that way about African Americans.




What a dirtbag. Shame that the players have to play for a owner with a plantation mentality.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 26, 2014)

Damn, Cliff Paul can't even come to the games? Fuck this racist shithead. I hope their franchise never wins a ring. Players need to organize a lockout. Not surprising in the least though. What would surprise me is if most professional team owners didn't feel this way. He's definitely in the wrong industry to be racist against blacks.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 26, 2014)

They're all like that; some hide it, some don't.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 26, 2014)

You're allowed to be racist when you are rich


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2014)

Donald Sterling has been known to be a racist but thanks to TMZ he's officially on record. He's flirting with *Marge Schott* level of prejudice and you know what ultimately happened to her.


----------



## navy (Apr 26, 2014)

Racism doesnt exist.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 26, 2014)

-Owns team predominantly filled with black players
-Is a racist

Even though that combination strangely makes sense......Damn. I'm pretty sure the NBA will fire him. At the very least he will be suspended for an extended period.


----------



## cnorwood (Apr 26, 2014)

But people have been telling me my entire life that the bullet that killed MLK also killed racism


----------



## SLB (Apr 26, 2014)

^ well those people are retards


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2014)

>Don't associate with black people
>Owns an NBA team


----------



## navy (Apr 26, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> -Owns team predominantly filled with black players
> -Is a racist
> 
> Even though that combination strangely makes sense......Damn. I'm pretty sure the NBA will fire him. At the very least he will be suspended for an extended period.



You dont understand how the NBA works. They wont/*cant *fire an owner of a team. That makes no sense.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 26, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> -Owns team predominantly filled with black players
> -Is a racist
> 
> Even though that combination strangely makes sense......Damn. I'm pretty sure the NBA will fire him. At the very least he will be suspended for an extended period.



I was about to say this:



navy said:


> You dont understand how the NBA works. They wont/*cant *fire an owner of a team. That makes no sense.



Listen, the owners are the NBA.  He can't be "fired" anymore than you could fire me from owning my house.  He can be fined.  There's no rules that say you can't be a racist jackass and own something worth millions of dollars.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> -Owns team predominantly filled with black players
> -Is a racist
> 
> Even though that combination strangely makes sense......Damn. I'm pretty sure the NBA will fire him. At the very least he will be suspended for an extended period.



Adam Silver can't technically fire one of his bosses. However, if it were baseball they (Commissioner+ the other owners) could suspend him or even take away ownership (aka gently nudge him to sell stake in ownership). I doubt the NBA would go that far or if it has that power (not sure how things went with the most recent collective bargaining agreement)


----------



## navy (Apr 26, 2014)

baconbits said:


> I was about to say this:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, the owners are the NBA.  He can't be "fired" anymore than you could fire me from owning my house.  He can be fined.  There's no rules that say you can't be a racist jackass and own something worth millions of dollars.



He can be fined, but it will be a useless gesture by NBA Commish Adam Silver. 

I feel sorry for the players and fans. Maybe it's just the basketball fan in me talking but I would rather the Clippers players and fans finished this season and then boycotted next near until he is removed. So close to the end of the season and the franchise was on the rise.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 26, 2014)

Even when the Clippers are winning they're a shit.


----------



## SLB (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah the franchise just seems to be stuck being the laughing stock of the league


----------



## Savior (Apr 26, 2014)

His girlfriend is half black apparently. She is despicable as well. In it for the money.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 26, 2014)

Surprised I'm not


----------



## Bioness (Apr 26, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> Donald Sterling has been known to be a racist but thanks to TMZ he's officially on record. He's flirting with *Marge Schott* level of prejudice and you know what ultimately happened to her.



He will still be rich when he dies from smoking?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 26, 2014)

"Around blacks, never relax"

Wonder if the players will deliberately start playing bad as a fuck you?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 26, 2014)

People are "boycotting" the Clippers now. What does that entail? Doing nothing but typing on twitter.


What a revolution


----------



## Savior (Apr 26, 2014)

It makes no sense for the team not to try to win. They've been playing for themselves not the owner.


----------



## Justice (Apr 26, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Don't associate with black people
> >Owns an NBA team



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kanga (Apr 26, 2014)

Hopefully Adam Silver will respond swiftly with a suspension and a fine.


----------



## ez (Apr 26, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> >Don't associate with black people
> >Owns an NBA team



key word being owns


----------



## Oceania (Apr 26, 2014)

Ehh old people still stuck in the 1950s it seems pay them no mind.


----------



## Savior (Apr 26, 2014)

Silver to hold a press conference this evening. It's blowing up, CNN has it as their top story.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Apr 26, 2014)

navy said:


> You dont understand how the NBA works. They wont/*cant *fire an owner of a team. That makes no sense.



I was going under the assumption that the commissioner had more power than specific team owners .


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 27, 2014)

Owners are called owners for a reason. They OWN their team. it's kinda hard to make them unown a team.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Fiona (Apr 27, 2014)

The guy clearly does not deserve to own a team. 

Take that away from him.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 27, 2014)

Having the players boycott by not playing is a really stupid idea 
Its the playoffs, and they're more focused on trying to win

As Doc Rivers said, they should be thinking of stopping steph curry and the golden state warriors and not this controversy

cant see cp3, blake griffin, crawford, etc. prioritising this over all that


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2014)

This guy is so done...

"Zip em up, zip em up!"


----------



## James_L (Apr 27, 2014)

Long term the clippers are screwed the effect of this wont be felt now but it will be felt when players become free agents.  No top tier star gonna sign with the clips now no matter how much they pay them the media scrutiny would be too much the Lakers are gonna be the biggest beneficiary of all of this till sterling steps aside


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 27, 2014)

Kind of ironic, eh?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2014)

what an unlikable fellow


----------



## Saishin (Apr 27, 2014)

So he's a fucking racist but has a black gf? how curious


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 27, 2014)

Wait what.
He's a racist, who has a black girlfriend and owns a black NBA team?

What.
I don't really see the harm though, since *obviously* his racist beliefs aren't actually doing much harm if he can even run an entire team of black athletes who, as far as we know, have never complained about any unjust treatment prior to/post this.
I think he's entitled to believe whatever the hell he wants, as long as he doesn't let it control him into doing stupid shit, and considering the only stupid shit he's seemingly done because of it is ask his GF to not associate with black people... Yeah this ain't that bad to be honest. It's not like he's holding KKK meetings or anything.

That being said, can't blame his GF if she dumps him.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 27, 2014)

Mostly lost in all this is the fact that this is still married to someone else. 

Anyway, I got to listen to part of the recording. The entire discussion seems ridiculous and Sterling was evading simple questions from his girlfriend. He is a raging racist who owns a franchise in a predominantly black sports association and he is dating a woman who is part black FFS.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 27, 2014)

let the league handle this/suspend him 
him and the media are really annoying, starting all this stuff at a crucial time in the playoffs for the team

what a distraction


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2014)

I just want to offer a slightly different take.  And the take is pretty simple.  Donald Sterling is a victim here.  I don't like that people can record us without our knowledge and hand the recording to a publication for the world to see.  I don't like it one bit.  Sterling should be able to sue the seller and TMZ some how.  Because what they did to him isn't right.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2014)

came in thread expecting rukia to post dumb shit

did not disappoint


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 27, 2014)

Rukia's not entirely wrong though.
Sure, that dude's a massive dickbag, but that's not illegal and his human right were legitimately violated. That recording was illegal and he actually should be allowed to sue for that. Keep in mind that he actually hasn't done anything, he just has an opinion about something. His opinion may be wrong, but it's not like it's lead to anything worse than a difference in opinion between him and his GF you know.

Well there's also the fact that TMZ is a cancer that needs to die slowly and painfully in the fires of hell while taking a roasting spit up its ass with frequent intervals...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just want to offer a slightly different take.  And the take is pretty simple.  Donald Sterling is a victim here.  I don't like that people can record us without our knowledge and hand the recording to a publication for the world to see.  I don't like it one bit.  Sterling should be able to sue the seller and TMZ some how.  Because what they did to him isn't right.



You have to be trolling. No one that stupid uses capitalisation.


----------



## navy (Apr 27, 2014)

MadmanRobz said:


> Keep in mind that he actually hasn't done anything,



He has you just havent looked it up or havent been paying attention. 



> In August 2006, the U.S. Department of Justice sued Sterling for housing discrimination in using race as a factor in filling some of his apartment buildings. The suit charged that Sterling refused to rent to non-Koreans in the Koreatown neighborhood and to African Americans in Beverly Hills.[5] The suit alleges Sterling once said he did not like to rent to Hispanics because they "smoke, drink and just hang around the building," and that "Black tenants smell and attract vermin."[5] In November 2009, ESPN reported that Sterling agreed to pay a fine of $2.73 million to settle claims brought by the Justice Department and Davin Day of Newport Beach that he engaged in discriminatory rental practices against Hispanics, blacks, and families with children.[6] In addition, Sterling was also ordered to pay attorneys' fees and costs in that action of $4,923,554.75. [Order Granting Motion for Prevailing Party's Attorneys' Fees and Costs, dated November 2, 2005, C.D. Cal. Case No. 2:03-cv-00859-DSF-E Dkt No. 454]. In granting the attorney's fees and costs Judge Dale S. Fischer noted "Sterling's' scorched earth' litigation tactics, some of which are described by the Plaintiffs' counsel and some of which were observed by the Court. The Court has no difficulty accepting Plaintiffs' counsel's representations that the time required to be spent on this case was increased by defendant's counsel's often unacceptable, and sometimes outrageous conduct." [Id. at p. 5]
> 
> In February 2009, Sterling was sued by former longtime Clippers executive Elgin Baylor for employment discrimination on the basis of age and race.[7] The lawsuit alleges Sterling told Baylor that he wanted to fill his team with "poor black boys from the South and a white head coach".[5] The suit alleges that during negotiations for Danny Manning, Sterling said "I'm offering a lot of money for a poor black kid."[5][8] The suit noted those comments while alleging "the Caucasian head coach was given a four-year, $22-million contract", but Baylor's salary had "been frozen at a comparatively paltry $350,000 since 2003".[7]


----------



## navy (Apr 27, 2014)

Extended tapes:



> *Donald Sterling: It’s the world! You go to Israel, the blacks are just treated like dogs.*
> V. Stiviano: So do you have to treat them like that too?
> *DS: The white Jews, there’s white Jews and black Jews, do you understand?*
> V: And are the black Jews less than the white Jews?
> ...



No wonder Mega is always hatin.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 27, 2014)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You have to be trolling. No one that stupid uses capitalisation.



It is a fair defense to say the recording was a intrusion of your privacy confidence in a person, which the NFL is going to have to take into account when dealing with this.


----------



## navy (Apr 27, 2014)

Flynn said:


> It is a fair defense to say the recording was a intrusion of your privacy confidence in a person, which the *NFL *is going to have to take into account when dealing with this.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 27, 2014)

NBA*



Sorry, it always happens when I'm trying to write about an inferior league


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 27, 2014)

People like him should just die .


----------



## MadmanRobz (Apr 27, 2014)

navy said:


> He has you just havent looked it up or havent been paying attention.



I don't follow stuff that happens in America. I went by everything people had said in this thread, which at that point did not mention anything like that.

I haven't look it up?
...Duh? It's a random thread on a random forum. I see it, read what's been said and comment on it based on the information given.
Now, *after the rest of the stuff you and others have posted since then,* I agree with you. He's a racist fuck who should be fired.

*However, the recording of him was still taken illegally and is a violation of his rights, no matter how much of a dickbag he is.* No matter what he does, he's still entitled to not be recorded without his knowledge and consent. If he was taken to court for whatever reason, there's no way in hell those recordings would be viable as evidence, because they're completely illegal.

That being said, yes, he should totally be fired now.
...And TMZ can still go die. Did I mention TMZ should kill itself? Because I really want TMZ to go kill itself. Preferably painfully, possibly involving a barbed spoon.


----------



## Savior (Apr 27, 2014)

A racist, bigot getting exposed is hardly a victim. This aint just some average joe getting exposed, he owns a team which is mostly comprised of black people. It's unacceptable.


----------



## SLB (Apr 27, 2014)

tfw flynn did that nba-nfl thing on purpose and navy just sucked up the bait


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2014)

Anyone who has followed basketball at all has known Donald Sterling is a racist piece of shit slumlord for years if not decades.

Really the only reason this story is getting traction now is because of the social media age. He asked a prospective coach in 1983 "So what makes you think you can coach these ^ (use bro)?" He lost a housing discrimination lawsuit years ago because he tried to evict black and latino tenants.

He should have been forced to sell years ago.



Flynn said:


> NBA*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it always happens when I'm trying to write about an inferior league



Yeah because it's not like the proud illustrious NFL isn't doing anything about a racist owner who's team name is the native american equivalent to the n-word .


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 27, 2014)

> A racist, bigot getting exposed is hardly a victim.



I don't know if that's true.

We're assuming that we are exposing a person whose world view isn't acceptable to the mainstream culture. Judging by this,



> He lost a housing discrimination lawsuit years ago because he tried to evict black and latino tenants.



We have evidence to assume that.

But as a generic topic, sometimes this privacy tapping reveals dangerous ideas before they are acted out in reality, and sometimes not so much. Paula Deen probably doesn't act against the civil rights of black people. The whole reason we're supposed to care that Joe Cowboy thinks the Asian next door is less than a dog to him is because those thoughts could manifest in a real world conflict that causes verbal or physical altercations between neighbors. If nothing comes of it, it's not necessarily our business as a public judgment. I try not to get distracted by thought crimes. I have met enough troubled people, and enough contradictions between thoughts and actions, that I'm not such a hair trigger on this stuff. I have listened to poison against jews and come this close to punching somebody in the face before I realized one of his best friends was jewish. I still don't really understand it, but I have heard some alarming thoughts, ideas, ideologies and life outlooks through the years, all of which manifested into fairly insignificant real world consequence. That's why I keep myself doubtful.

But Donald Sterling is a figurehead with influence on some black people, so everything I said was generic and nonspecific to this case. It sounds like Sterling has been acting out on these ideas and is effecting the well-being of some minority folks here and there. If so, this is all well and good.


----------



## James_L (Apr 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just want to offer a slightly different take.  And the take is pretty simple.  Donald Sterling is a victim here.  I don't like that people can record us without our knowledge and hand the recording to a publication for the world to see.  I don't like it one bit.  Sterling should be able to sue the seller and TMZ some how.  Because what they did to him isn't right.



Such a stupid comment but to derail your post Donald *knew* he was being recorded 




> Donald Sterling was AWARE he was being taped during the conversation that was posted on TMZ
> Sports, in which the L.A. Clippers owner went on a racial rant ... so claims the woman who taped him.
> 
> A source connected with V. Stiviano tells TMZ Sports ... the full conversation lasted approximately 1 hour.  We're told Stiviano insists it was clear to Sterling at the beginning of the conversation he was being recorded.
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Apr 27, 2014)

> I wanna know why you think you can coach these ^ (use bro).
> (To potential coach Rollie Massimino, 1983)





> That's because of all the blacks in this building, they smell, they're not clean.
> (To a property supervisor, 2002, sworn testimony.)





> And it's because of all of the Mexicans that just sit around and smoke and drink all day.
> (Ibid.)





> I don't like Mexican men because they smoke, drink and just hang around the house.
> (Ibid.)





> Is she one of those black people that stink? [...] Just evict the bitch.
> (Ibid.)





> I'm offering a lot of money for a poor black kid.
> (On negotiations to sign Danny Manning, 1988, allegedly in David Stern's presence.)





> I don't have to spend any more money on them, they will take whatever conditions I give them and still pay the rent.
> (On Koreans, sworn testimony.)





> According to former general manger Elgin Baylor, Sterling envisioned a "Southern Plantation type structure" for the Clippers, one in which, as he allegedly put it to Baylor, "poor black boys from the South" played for a white head coach.





> In 2011, he refused to cover a Clippers assistant coach's prostate cancer treatment, forcing NBA players to pay for it. Players complained Sterling brought women into the locker room while they were showering, and told the women to "look at those beautiful black bodies."





> Oh, and then there's all the sexual harassment lawsuits and Sterling's demands that women "let me put it in [...] or suck on it."


----------



## Justice (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2014)

Wonder how his wife feels.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Apr 27, 2014)

Rukia said:


> I just want to offer a slightly different take.  And the take is pretty simple.  Donald Sterling is a victim here.  I don't like that people can record us without our knowledge and hand the recording to a publication for the world to see.  I don't like it one bit.  Sterling should be able to sue the seller and TMZ some how.  Because what they did to him isn't right.



^He's right.

You can't illegally obtain a statement made by a person and use it as evidence in court.

Similar case:


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 27, 2014)

For the record, most states in the US have laws allowing for the recording of phone conversations as long as one party is aware. California however is not one of them. Sterling has the option to take legal action. Still won't change things for his public image or with any actions the NBA might take. Furthermore, I have to question the intentions of anyone defending this prick. He got exactly what he deserved, Karma's a bitch.

Edit: Did not know Sterling was aware of the recording, in that case the girlfriend was well within her rights.


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 27, 2014)

He is racist but owns an NBA team? Love the irony lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2014)

If you're the type to believe in distractions then it's probably fitting that the Clippers had their 3rd worst playoff loss in team history yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Apr 28, 2014)

I didnt even know the clippers were an NBA team.


----------



## Flynn (Apr 28, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Yeah because it's not like the proud illustrious NFL isn't doing anything about a racist owner who's team name is the native american equivalent to the n-word .



Well I would argue that the two cases are pretty different because in Dan Snyder's case it is more explicitly a case of offensiveness rather than racism and bigotry 

But its a fair enough point I guess


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 28, 2014)

Is this your daughter Donald?  She's about to love them privately. It's only fitting.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

Think this is bad, just look at football where individualism is quashed for the good of the sport.


----------



## Karsh (Apr 28, 2014)

> During the alleged argument with Stiviano, who herself is black and Mexican


----------



## martryn (Apr 28, 2014)

The guy has a right to be a racist prick.  We live in America, where we have freedom of speech.  He didn't do anything illegal.  If we want to show that we disapprove, don't buy Clippers gear, don't watch their games on television.  The sponsors are pulling their support of the Clippers, and Doc Rivers might quit the team.  Hurt him where he can be hurt.  Bad people have power.  That's life.  His racism wasn't that secretive in the past, so I don't know why this is making news now.

And let this be a lesson to you that the NAACP is retarded for awarding him _one_ lifetime achievement award, nevermind the fact they wanted to give him a second one.  And President Obama should not have chimed in on the issue.  It's not his fucking business.  He's not president so he can commentate on national events.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 28, 2014)

But the President in the figurehead of our country.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 28, 2014)

martryn said:


> The guy has a right to be a racist prick.  We live in America, where we have freedom of speech.  He didn't do anything illegal.  If we want to show that we disapprove, don't buy Clippers gear, don't watch their games on television.  The sponsors are pulling their support of the Clippers, and Doc Rivers might quit the team.  Hurt him where he can be hurt.  Bad people have power.  That's life.  His racism wasn't that secretive in the past, so I don't know why this is making news now.
> 
> And let this be a lesson to you that the NAACP is retarded for awarding him _one_ lifetime achievement award, nevermind the fact they wanted to give him a second one. * And President Obama should not have chimed in on the issue.  It's not his fucking business.  He's not president so he can commentate on national events.*



So when someone asks him his opinion he can't give it? It's not like he held a press conference for it... And why they hell does this always come back to Obama? Some racist prick makes racist comments and you tai chi it to make a statement about Obama....


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 28, 2014)

Isn't owning the team associating with "them"?  See, I ahave no qualms about wanting to be in your own special island, just reap *NO* benefits associated with people you think beneath you.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Apr 28, 2014)

Racist Whites often will use minorities for their own interest and want nothing to do with them when off the clock or socially.

It is like the non-Hispanic white neighborhood Mexican restaurant I used to work at.....they will come for the food and make small talk with the Hispanic employees and managers, but want nothing to do with them outside the restaurant and even avoid them when seeing them at the grocery.

It is worse to a degree since non-Hispanic whites are not liking how fast the Hispanic population is growing that they cannot accept Hispanic whites as part of them.


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 28, 2014)

Geez is this really still a big deal the dude just said dumb shit.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 28, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Geez is this really still a big deal the dude just said dumb shit.



yeah what's the big deal it's not like he has a history of putting his racism in business practice or something

except..you know, that he does.

Jesus some of you people, seriously. This is clearly more than just saying "dumb shit".


----------



## Garfield (Apr 29, 2014)

I really hope you guys listen to this: 

or well read this:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2014)

The number of sponsors pulling out from their business relationship with the Clippers continues to grow. 



adee said:


> I really hope you guys listen to this:
> 
> or well read this:



Bomani went off on Dan Lebatard's show yesterday. I was listening to it on the radio on my way home from work. I don't think anyone was better able to explain the current situation better than him.


----------



## berserking_fury (Apr 29, 2014)

Hating a race and then making money off of them, definitely a class act.



martryn said:


> The guy has a right to be a racist prick.  We live in America, where we have freedom of speech.  He didn't do anything illegal.  If we want to show that we disapprove, don't buy Clippers gear, don't watch their games on television.  The sponsors are pulling their support of the Clippers, and Doc Rivers might quit the team.  Hurt him where he can be hurt.  Bad people have power.  That's life.  His racism wasn't that secretive in the past, so I don't know why this is making news now.
> 
> And let this be a lesson to you that the NAACP is retarded for awarding him _one_ lifetime achievement award, nevermind the fact they wanted to give him a second one.  And President Obama should not have chimed in on the issue.  It's not his fucking business.  He's not president so he can commentate on national events.



Obama can chime in on anything he damn well pleases. What happened to the whole "We live in America, where we have freedom of speech." thing you seemed so passionate to tell everyone, a paragraph ago.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 29, 2014)

America the only Country in the World where Hypocrisy is highest Order!
-A Old Businessman says in Private that he dont want to associate with black People - gets Media Lynched!
-Black People calling White People for decades the most Racist things -Not a Problem they?re Black! they can say that!
-Calling out Black People for their Crimes - Being called a Racist Asshole!
And dont forget the Gay agenda who calls all People who dont agree with Homosexuality Homophobes!
For the Living standards the USA has its by far the dumbest and most Ignorant Country there is.
Freedom Speech is the biggest Lie there is in that Country!(By the way other Countrys in the World have the same Problems but in smaller doses.)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> America the only Country in the World where Hypocrisy is highest Order!
> -A Old Businessman says in Private that he dont want to associate with black People - gets Media Lynched!
> -Black People calling White People for decades the most Racist things -Not a Problem they?re Black! they can say that!
> -Calling out Black People for their Crimes - Being called a Racist Asshole!
> ...



Facetious or genuinely retarded?


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Megaharrison said:


> Geez is this really still a big deal the dude just said dumb shit.



And Jews don't cry every time someone says something anti-Semite? Yea stfu bro.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Facetious or genuinely retarded?


Retarded I think.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> Retarded I think.



OK, well at least I know not to expect much from you then.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> America the only Country in the World where Hypocrisy is highest Order!



+1


> -A*n* Old Businessman says in Private that he dont want to associate with black People - gets Media Lynched!



An old businessman says to his bi-racial girlfriend to not associate herself with black people, which has the possibility to include her family members since she's black.




> -Black People calling White People for decades the most Racist things -Not a Problem they?re Black! they can say that!



Whites don't have any racial slurs we've created they're offended by. never seen a white person offended by honky or cracker which the latter we didn't create. 


> -Calling out Black People for their Crimes



What crimes?


> - Being called a Racist Asshole!


If the shoe fits tho.


> And dont forget the Gay agenda who calls all People who dont agree with Homosexuality Homophobes!



You mad?



> For the Living standards the USA has its by far the dumbest and most Ignorant Country there is.



You mad.




> Freedom Speech is the biggest Lie there is in that Country!(By the way other Countrys in the World have the same Problems but in smaller doses.)



Are you 10?


----------



## Gino (Apr 29, 2014)

Farschad P The Perser said:


> America the only Country in the World where Hypocrisy is highest Order!
> -A Old Businessman says in Private that he dont want to associate with black People - gets Media Lynched!
> -Black People calling White People for decades the most Racist things -Not a Problem they?re Black! they can say that!
> -Calling out Black People for their Crimes - Being called a Racist Asshole!
> ...



I guarantee that this response was a no-brainer.....literally.


----------



## weshes195 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> +1
> 
> 
> An old businessman says to his bi-racial girlfriend to not associate herself with black people, which has the possibility to include her family members since she's black.
> ...



Most white people don't give a crap about people using cracker (thought it doesn't help the person who says it), however I have seen people get upset with honkey. It is rarely used (cracker is used much more) but if it is said by someone who isn't a friend (a random person), some can get pissed. lol I almost started a fight once because a random classmate kept on saying it in front of my face to see how long it would take to piss me off. I punched him in the neck and he stopped saying it 

But yeah, there aren't too many things that are  racist to white people, especially compared to all the other races.


----------



## Savior (Apr 29, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> The number of sponsors pulling out from their business relationship with the Clippers continues to grow.




Pulling out of sponsors isn't that big of a deal given that their money is locked in for this year. It's just for them to feel good.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Suspended indefinitely, fined $2.5mil.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

Plus possibly being forced to sell the team.

* Sterling banned for life
* he cannot attend any games or practices
* may not be present at any clippers facility, participate in dealings
* $2.5 million fine to be donated to anti-discrim. orgs
* urging owners to force sale of team and will do everything under his power to carry it out

Based Silver.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

[Breaking news update, 2:20 p.m. ET]

The National Basketball Association has banned Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling from basketball for life and fined him $2.5 million racist remarks attributed to him in recordings posted online, NBA Commissioner Adam Silver announced Tuesday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Suspended indefinitely, fined $2.5mil.



The fine is chump change to a billionaire, didn't he spend more than that on his so called girlfriend? Him losing his team on other hand is a good call.


----------



## SLB (Apr 29, 2014)

lel shoulda watched the conference

stopping the man from all basketball relations is what was to be expected really.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2014)

~Gesy~ said:


> The fine is chump change to a billionaire, didn't he spend more than that on his so called girlfriend? Him losing his team on other hand is a good call.



Hasn't lost it yet, its up to the votes of the owners.

But Silver still has final decision I think, plus anyone who defends him is most likely to lose sponsors.


----------



## Savior (Apr 29, 2014)

Hopefully the owners vote to make him sell the team.


----------



## Darc (Apr 29, 2014)

This punishment is too harsh, freedom of speech!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Freedom of speech is not freedom from consequence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 29, 2014)

Savior said:


> Hopefully the owners vote to make him sell the team.



It's highly unlikely they'll choose otherwise, Sterling has become a cancer to the organization. And with the whole country currently paying attention and this reaching as high as Obama; letting him still have a hand in the workings of the organization is not only wrong morally, but also from a financial standpoint.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 29, 2014)

So is he banned from attending games? Poor guy has to go be a billionaire somewhere without tons of black people?

HE MUST BE DEVASTATED.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Freedom of speech is not freedom from consequence.



Pretty much this, I never got how hard it was to understand.


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Whites don't have any racial slurs we've created they're offended by. never seen a white person offended by honky or cracker which the latter we didn't create.



Does it stand to reason that eventually black people won't have any reason to be offended by the word "^ (use bro)", as time goes on? I mean, you didn't live through the civil rights movement, but have probably lived through some racism. Maybe by 2024, that can't even be said anymore for young black people. What then?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol people crying about Freedom of Speech!!!/1/1/1! 

Donald Sterling when he became an owner he agreed to be held to the NBA's constitution. That Constitution explicitly says that harming the league's image is grounds for this punishment. For those who think he can sue and fight this, he cannot. The Commissioner's ruling is as final as arbitration under the League Constitution and there is not a judge in the country that would throw that out.


----------



## baconbits (Apr 29, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Wonder how his wife feels.



Rich.  That's the only reason she stays with this idiot.  Seems like a lot of rich democrats are racists.


----------



## Lance (Apr 29, 2014)

Is it just me? After hearing the tape for myself, I thought he was being provoked more and more by his Girlfriend. Yea he said stuff but he did it privately, or at least he thought. This comment by some person thought exactly the way I did.


> Ok I listen to the audio recording of Sterling...Yes, he made very  disturbing comments about black people, minorities, etc..What he said  was WRONG...BUT...he was clearly being setup by his girlfriend..I mean  com'on..he was trying to say 'this is wrong, stop shoving this in my  throat, I don't hate anyone, etc..', but she kept on bringing the  subject over and over and over to make him say more..Listen to it  carefully..I think they're both guilty!! she's worse than him..!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 29, 2014)

baconbits said:


> Rich.  That's the only reason she stays with this idiot.  Seems like a lot of rich democrats are racists.


Actually, I believe Sterling's a registered Republican, though he has donated to Democratic candidates in the past.

Now, before we start the "All conservatives are racist" drum, I should probably state that Sterling's political affiliation is a moot point since he doesn't hold any office.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Is it just me? After hearing the tape for myself, I thought he was being provoked more and more by his Girlfriend. Yea he said stuff but he did it privately, or at least he thought. This comment by some person thought exactly the way I did.



Naw, he meant what he said. How the fuck are you provoked into racism especially not against your will? Get the fuck out of here with that.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Is it just me? After hearing the tape for myself, I thought he was being provoked more and more by his Girlfriend. Yea he said stuff but he did it privately, or at least he thought. This comment by some person thought exactly the way I did.



I honestly find the apologetic stance pretty pathetic.


----------



## Kanga (Apr 29, 2014)

Alright Sliver for delivering the hammer.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Apr 29, 2014)

For the people that can't wrap their heads around a racist owning a black-dominated team, it's similar (not the same, obviously) to slave owners not associating with black people socially but still feeding them and using them.  The same principle applies here, now granted the black players in the modern day are nothing like slaves, but they are still being used for profit.  No owner, general manager or coach is exempt from racism simply by associating with blacks.

As for the "freedom of speech" argument, he does have every right to express racist views, but he has absolutely no right to have and use discrimination with such high power.  The fact that he _has_ those racist views and showed that _he is willing to let it manifest into discrimination_ is reason enough to do everything you can to rid him of power in the ethnic melting pot of the NBA.

Finally, influential figures that have reciprocated Sterling's ignorance with more racist vitriol like Snoop Dogg should be getting chastised a lot more by people that associate with them than they have been.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually the relationship between athlete and team owner is not that of a plantation owner/slave, but that of a pimp/whore.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Actually the relationship between athlete and team owner is not that of a plantation owner/slave, but that of a pimp/whore.



That's the same thing.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> That's the same thing.


Not in the slightest. The slave has no choice in the matter. The whore chooses to sell her soul(along with her body) and give most of the profits to the pimp.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Not in the slightest. The slave has no choice in the matter. The whore chooses to sell her soul(along with her body) and give most of the profits to the pimp.



What happens when she doesn't bring in?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Not in the slightest. The slave has no choice in the matter. The whore chooses to sell her soul(along with her body) and give most of the profits to the pimp.



Have you not heard of human sex trafficking?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> What happens when she doesn't bring in?


She leaves 'the game'. Or rather the game leaves her. Same as when a basketball player's knees finally give out.


----------



## Deleted member 234422 (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have you not heard of human sex trafficking?



He's implying they have a choice in the matter, so I don't believe he is considering forced sex workers.



Mr.Blonde said:


> She leaves 'the game'. Or rather the game leaves her. Same as when a basketball player's knees finally give out.



Or he can beat the game back into her...

It is not that simple. Their transition to a prostitute might have been consensual, but they also lose their freedom at that point. Ain't no profitable prostitute going to leave the game with the pimps permission. She'll either have to escape, or die.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Have you not heard of human sex trafficking?


I've heard of human sex trafficking. What's your point? That's not the 'pimping' culture I was referring to.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> I've heard of human sex trafficking. What's your point? That's not the 'pimping' culture I was referring to.



Jolly good. You were talking about the polite pimping where a woman can leave with freewill.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Apr 29, 2014)

How did it take Afg breaking down the fact that a white racist owning a team played by predominantly black people and denigrating black people is most definitely a bad thing for the league? I totally agree with the NBA's decision.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> How did it take Afg breaking down the fact that a white racist owning a team played by predominantly black people and denigrating black people is most definitely a bad thing for the league? I totally agree with the NBA's decision.



he only broke it down to people who lacked the ability to understand.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Jolly good. You were talking about the polite pimping where a woman can leave with freewill.


As a rule of thumb I ignore reputation but I think in your case it's well deserved.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> I've heard of human sex trafficking. What's your point? That's not the 'pimping' culture I was referring to.



Because pimping is usually such a gentlemanly practice...


----------



## Scud (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> I've heard of human sex trafficking. What's your point? That's not the 'pimping' culture I was referring to.


You implied that all prostitutes do what they do by choice, which is just plain stupid.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> As a rule of thumb I ignore reputation but I think in your case it's well deserved.



Are you sure dumbass?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Because pimping is usually such a gentlemanly practice...


You're a real dolt, you know that? Where did I claim pimping is a 'gentlemanly' practice?
Every section has that idiot who has to nitpick a detail to show his intelligence(while missing the point) and then double down on the idiocy with strawman arguments.

Ok, since you have the keen analytical skill of a chair, I'll spell it out for you:
The difference between 'pimping' and (sex) slavery is that the pimp uses psychological manipulation and real incentives(in this case money and fame) to get the whores to do his bidding. The slaver just uses the whip.

This old fart has been known as a racist for years to everyone in the NBA. The players knew he was a racist. They could have chosen to leave or not to sign in the first place, but they didn't. Even now, all they could manage is some lame 'protest' where they turned their shirts inside out. But there was no whip coercing them to play for the Clippers. They _chose_ to whore themselves out because of the things the pimp offered them.

And before anyone gets up in arms about it, I'm not defending Sterling in any way. He can die a slow death as far as I'm concerned. But the hypocrisy surrounding this scandal astounds me.

My views have been perfectly summed up by Kareem Abdul-Jabbar:
http://time.com/79590/donald-sterling-kareem-abdul-jabbar-racism/



Hand Banana said:


> Are you sure dumbass?


Positive.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> Positive.



it takes a real man to admit when he's wrong. But not on the internets tho.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

Damn Mr. Blonde, trying to save face at this point is just sad.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> My views have been perfectly summed up by Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.


----------



## Savior (Apr 29, 2014)

When is there not hypocrisy ? It's just the way it is in this world. Crying about it doesn't fix anything.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 29, 2014)

Savior said:


> When is there not hypocrisy ? It's just the way it is in this world. Crying about it doesn't fix anything.



In this case it did.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 29, 2014)

Mider T said:


> Damn Mr. Blonde, trying to save face at this point is just sad.


What would I have to save face about, what "point" is that?





Savior said:


> When is there not hypocrisy ? It's just the way it is in this world. Crying about it doesn't fix anything.


Indeed.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2014)

You tell me, because I don't understand why you responded to HB the way that you did.


----------



## Gino (Apr 29, 2014)

You guys must be bored to just start trolling huh?


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Apr 29, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> he only broke it down to people who lacked the ability to understand.



The point I was trying to convey was that it had to be done. I don't understand how people can not see how it's wrong for him to say shit like that (among all the other racist shit he's done) when his entire business revolves around non-white people, predominantly.


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 29, 2014)

Bomani Jones has the best take on the Donald Sterling story, don't sleep. He's dropping some profoundities. 


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6bLKe9-Mto[/youtube]


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 29, 2014)

Mr.Blonde said:


> You're a real dolt, you know that? Where did I claim pimping is a 'gentlemanly' practice?
> Every section has that idiot who has to nitpick a detail to show his intelligence(while missing the point) and then double down on the idiocy with strawman arguments.
> 
> Ok, since you have the keen analytical skill of a chair, I'll spell it out for you:
> ...



Defensive. It's not nitpicky, that's a huge detail to look over.


----------



## Marth6789 (Apr 29, 2014)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Bomani Jones has the best take on the Donald Sterling story, don't sleep. He's dropping some profoundities.
> 
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6bLKe9-Mto[/youtube]



Damn he dropped some knowledge.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2014)

Y'know, if the Clippers manage to win the Finals, it will be the ultimate irony that Sterling got banned right as his team finally won a championship.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2014)

Let's be serious here for a minute, the Clippers aren't winning shit.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Apr 30, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let's be serious here for a minute, the Clippers aren't winning shit.



True, would still be hilarious if it happened though.


----------



## Savior (Apr 30, 2014)

Bit annoyed at how feel good everyone has been about this. Some of the players are so clueless.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let's be serious here for a minute, the Clippers aren't winning shit.



They have a shot. I wouldn't pick them but I wouldn't count them out from making WCF.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 30, 2014)

what does it mean when he's banned for life but doesn't sell the franchise? will the clippers be gone too?


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

The only thing this proved to me is once again black people have no pride but it is what it is.....





ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Bomani Jones has the best take on the  Donald Sterling story, don't sleep. He's dropping some profoundities.
> 
> 
> [youtube]g6bLKe9-Mto[/youtube]



I like this video...... A lot


----------



## hmph (Apr 30, 2014)

This has become nothing more than a mob lynching really. Call racism ignorance, then try to ruin someone's life for it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2014)

hmph said:


> This has become nothing more than a mob lynching really. Call racism ignorance, then try to ruin someone's life for it.



what is it with people not even trying to follow a story and then trying to offer their commentary on it?


----------



## SLB (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> what does it mean when he's banned for life but doesn't sell the franchise? will the clippers be gone too?



it just means he still profits from the team from a financial standpoint.


----------



## SLB (Apr 30, 2014)

hmph said:


> This has become nothing more than a mob lynching really. Call racism ignorance, then try to ruin someone's life for it.



he's a man in a position of power and has been known to let his bigoted views affect how he handles his businesses in the past. his views are expressly against the views of the NBA and he is paying the ultimate price.

this man is a repeat offender, and getting him out of the way is the best thing for the league right now.


----------



## hmph (Apr 30, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> what is it with people not even trying to follow a story and then trying to offer their commentary on it?



Why do you think I'm not following it? If you think I'm defending the guy, you've failed at understanding my position.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2014)

hmph said:


> Why do you think I'm not following it? If you think I'm defending the guy, you've failed at understanding my position.



It just means you did a piss poor job at explaining yourself. Especially when the guy himself is doing this to his career while everyone else was sweeping it out under the rug to protect him.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

In all honestly I can give a darn less about this situation.


and before someone says then why are you posting it's because _I can_.


----------



## SLB (Apr 30, 2014)

sup gino


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2014)

Gino said:


> In all honestly I can give a darn less about this situation.
> 
> 
> and before someone says then why are you posting it's because _I can_.



That's real gay.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

Marth6789 said:


> Damn he dropped some knowledge.


Indeed


Hand Banana said:


> That's real gay.



That's good man.


----------



## Savior (Apr 30, 2014)

Gino said:


> In all honestly I can give a darn less about this situation.
> 
> 
> and before someone says then why are you posting it's because _I can_.



How about you post constructively or GTFO.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

Savior said:


> How about you post constructively or GTFO.



Okay you keyboard warriors whining about this irrelevant shit will change absolutely nothing hows that now get bent.


----------



## Pliskin (Apr 30, 2014)

Gino said:


> Okay you keyboard warriors whining about this irrelevant shit will change absolutely nothing hows that now get bent.



Well he kind of got kicked put, so_ there_, change.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

Pliskin said:


> Well he kind of got kicked put, so_ there_, change.



And yet there's still so many with his train of thought walking this planet and thanks to this guy now they know what not to do.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2014)

Gino said:
			
		

> In all honestly I can give a darn less about this situation.
> 
> 
> and before someone says then why are you posting it's because I can.



Well, if you had said that you *can't* give less of a fuck, then it'd be a legitimate question to ask. Since it seems you can give less of a fuck, then it's pretty clear you give at least enough of a fuck to give your take on the matter. So there's no contradiction there.


----------



## Gino (Apr 30, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, if you had said that you *can't* give less of a fuck, then it'd be a legitimate question to ask. Since it seems you can give less of a fuck, then it's pretty clear you give at least enough of a fuck to give your take on the matter. So there's no contradiction there.



Who told you can to talk to me?We have nothing to discuss......ever


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2014)

Gino said:


> And yet there's still so many with his train of thought walking this planet and thanks to this guy now they know what not to do.



It should atleast help eliminate the notion that "this is how the world is" which was his argument in the recording.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 30, 2014)

Good advice.  Black people are crazy.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolfgang Grimmer said:


> what does it mean when he's banned for life but doesn't sell the franchise? will the clippers be gone too?



A 3/4ths vote from the owners at a board of governors meeting can force a sale of a team. That is what is going to happen. The NBA will be the one that conducts the sale and negotiates with potential buyers.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2014)

I love that they are taking the team away from him. 

I have never seen a situation like this handled any better. 

There is no room for racism in this world. Period.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2014)

He's banned for life and he's 81 years old, how is that a just punishment, that's laughable at best and sad at worst. At this point in his life he could die in a couple years or a couple weeks. 

He could tell Silver to go fuck himself and that fine, not like he's got anything to lose at this point, he bought the clippers for a paltry couple million and now it's worth more than half a billion dollars, 580 to be exact. 

I don't think they can force him to sell, but even if they did he's going to walk away with a ridiculous amount of money fine or no fine.

Despite what he said he's still going to come out of this situation better than he went in, I just think it's funny how people see "banned for life" part and think he's going to end up with nothing.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceria said:


> He's banned for life and he's 81 years old, how is that a just punishment, that's laughable at best and sad at worst. At this point in his life he could die in a couple years or a couple weeks.
> 
> He could tell Silver to go fuck himself and that fine, not like he's got anything to lose at this point, he bought the clippers for a paltry couple million and now it's worth more than half a billion dollars, 580 to be exact.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure most people understand that he is going to get alot of money when they force him to sell, which they will end up doing. 

The point is that the guy will no longer be associated with the League or be able to make any decisions concerning the team between now and when they force him to sell it.

As part of the ban he cant make any decisions regarding the team.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Pretty sure most people understand that he is going to get alot of money when they force him to sell, which they will end up doing.
> 
> The point is that the guy will no longer be associated with the League or be able to make any decisions concerning the team between now and when they force him to sell it.
> *
> As part of the ban he cant make any decisions regarding the team.*



That's a curious stipulation wouldn't you say, if he can't make any decisions regarding the team how could he sell it? Just a hypothetical question.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceria said:


> That's a curious stipulation wouldn't you say, if he can't make any decisions regarding the team how could he sell it? Just a hypothetical question.



I believe that when the owners vote to force him to sell, the team will more than likely be set to some sort of auction and he gets the money that results from the sell itself. 

I doubt they will let him decide the price, he would simply choose a ridiculous price and then keep it because no one would pay it.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I believe that when the owners vote to force him to sell, the team will more than likely be set to some sort of auction and he gets the money that results from the sell itself.
> 
> I doubt they will let him decide the price, he would simply choose a ridiculous price and then keep it because no one would pay it.



I don't think they have the ability to make him sell it, I don't know the bylaws of the NBA, but i doubt they have an eminent domain clause (or something similar), where they could offer him fair market value or take it without paying if he refuses. But what kind of pressure could they really put on him though? 

I'm not saying he shouldn't sell the team i just have a hard time believing the nba can force someone who owns a team to sell it. It's his property despite what they've done and he can choose to not sell it or sell it.


----------



## Ceria (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't know how legit this is given the source but it stands to support what i was thinking about, the NBA can fine or suspend Sterling but they can't force him to sell. 



This seems to indicate the nba can take possession of the team and sell it off. 



It all seems sketchy right now


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I don't think they have the ability to make him sell it, I don't know the bylaws of the NBA, but i doubt they have an eminent domain clause (or something similar), where they could offer him fair market value or take it without paying if he refuses. But what kind of pressure could they really put on him though?
> 
> I'm not saying he shouldn't sell the team i just have a hard time believing the nba can force someone who owns a team to sell it. It's his property despite what they've done and he can choose to not sell it or sell it.



All of the owners can come together to vote out another owner. 

It requires 3/4 of support. 

If Sterling were to fight it legally the NBA could release the players from their contracts with the team and they could be free to join other teams. Also the Clippers would lose corporate sponsers and obviously with no players there would be no ticket sales. 

Essentially if Sterling does not accept the decision and go quietly the NBA has the power to make it basically impossible for the Clippers to operate and damage the brand to a point where the team would be worth even less. 

So it comes down to Sterling having basically two options  

- Accept the decision of the governors and sell the team, take his considerable amount of money and he and his racist views ride off into the sunset. 

- Fight it and watch as the Players association and the NBA make it as uncomfortable and difficult for the team to operate at all. 


No matter what happens. He will not be the owner of the team at the end.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 30, 2014)

lame ass story with lame ass reaction. usa= new soviet russia. first the pc police and next the thought police. fucking crime.

private conversations= pvt. lame ass liars pretending they never said anything discriminatory of equal or worse nature in their lives. difference being this rich fuck was up for a an award by the very same people he supposedly hates for his charity towards them specifically (not the team but fuckign charities).

makes me sick.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 30, 2014)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> lame ass story with lame ass reaction. usa= new soviet russia. first the pc police and next the thought police. fucking crime.
> 
> private conversations= pvt. lame ass liars pretending they never said anything discriminatory of equal or worse nature in their lives. difference being this rich fuck was up for a an award by the very same people he supposedly hates for his charity towards them specifically (not the team but fuckign charities).
> 
> makes me sick.



So you think that just because the highly inappropriate and racist comments were made in private somehow lets the guy off the hook completely and that he should have no consequences whatsoever?

Let us not forget he has been taken to court many times over race related issues.

EDIT: I also like how you said "Supposedly Hates" as if you dont believe that he is a racist or that the fact he is a racist is up for debate. He admitted that it was him on the tape to the Commissioner of the NBA and showed no remorse. So no there is no "supposedly" here. He clearly is racist towards african americans.

He does not deserve to own a team or be in a position of power in a business that is predominately made up of the people that he looks down upon as being lesser than himself.


----------



## Savior (Apr 30, 2014)

http://time.com/79590/donald-sterling-kareem-abdul-jabbar-racism/

Good points made by Kareem. I don't like him but he speaks the truth.



> What bothers me about this whole Donald Sterling affair isn?t just his racism. I?m bothered that everyone acts as if it?s a huge surprise. Now there?s all this dramatic and very public rending of clothing about whether they should keep their expensive Clippers season tickets. Really? All this other stuff I listed above has been going on for years and this ridiculous conversation with his girlfriend is what puts you over the edge? That?s the smoking gun?
> 
> He was discriminating against black and Hispanic families for years, preventing them from getting housing. It was public record. We did nothing. Suddenly he says he doesn?t want his girlfriend posing with Magic Johnson on Instagram and we bring out the torches and rope. Shouldn?t we have all called for his resignation back then?
> 
> ...


----------



## TenshiNeko (Apr 30, 2014)

Fiona said:


> So you think that just because the highly inappropriate and racist comments were made in private somehow lets the guy off the hook completely and that he should have no consequences whatsoever?



The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.


I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 30, 2014)

Ceria said:


> I don't know how legit this is given the source but it stands to support what i was thinking about, the NBA can fine or suspend Sterling but they can't force him to sell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or you know, you can look at my post or listen to Silver's press conference where he said he would urge the owners to force him to sell. The NBA constitution does permit it and all it requires is a 3/4ths vote from the board of governors aka the other owners.



TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.



Oh god this defense is so contrived. First of all everyone wildly overstates the first amendment. All it does is prevents the government from jailing your ass for speech, it in no protects someone from the consequences of their opinions in the court of public opinion. He isn't going to fucking jail for his beliefs, but he's getting roasted by the media and a private business that has long reserved the right to protect the league's image from such negative publicity. Second of all Sterling entered into a contract with the league upon buying the team where he agreed to the league's bylaws which include the right to ban him for life and to force him to sell his team. A commisioner's decision is agreed upon as absolute and final.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 30, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.



Holy shit, some of you people.

Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom from consequence. 

The NBA specifically has it in its standards that it has a right to do these things in particular situations.

It would be foolish of them *NOT* to do something about it in light of his rantings. 

It is more than just some shithead spouting his racist opinions. He's actually puts his racist ideologies into practice in business.


----------



## Tkae (Apr 30, 2014)

I love how it's only after the outrage that people are starting to ask "Who recorded this and how did they do it?"

Not to ignore the fact that he's fucking racist as hell. But when a tabloid "receives" a phone recording, I'm immediately suspicious of how they got it. And the moral gain of exposing a blatant racist doesn't outweigh the reprehensibility of any invasion of privacy used to expose that racism.


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 1, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Freedom of speech doesn't mean freedom from consequence.
> 
> The NBA specifically has it in its standards that it has a right to do these things in particular situations.
> 
> ...




His ideas shouldn't be free from consequence. Not at all. I just think it's like legally forcing a person to sell their house and move away, or sell their business, because they are racist. 


If the NBA has it in their standards, then they have the legal right. 

I think they should fine him, maybe ban him from going to the games, at least for a while. They should go over every record of every hiring, and everything else he's ever done with the team, and press charges for anything they find he's done wrong ...But they shouldn't be able to force him to sell it because of his opinions, however offensive they may be


I thought this guy discriminated in his renting of apartments, or selling real estate. He should be prosecuted for that, of course. That is a different matter though. If he says he hates blacks, don't bring them around him, but he hires them for his ball club based on their talent, then it really is just a jack@ss spouting stupid opinions.


----------



## Magician (May 1, 2014)

Honestly, I don't see how you could give a single fuck about this.

Yay we got a racist, awesome. Back to our lives...


----------



## Zhariel (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> His ideas shouldn't be free from consequence. Not at all. I just think it's like legally forcing a person to sell their house and move away, or sell their business, because they are racist.
> .



If they agreed to follow a code of ethics by buying said house/business within a bigger organization, and representing the organization, then your metaphor would be accurate. And that's why he has to.


----------



## PureWIN (May 1, 2014)

Savior said:


> http://time.com/79590/donald-sterling-kareem-abdul-jabbar-racism/
> 
> Good points made by Kareem. I don't like him but he speaks the truth.



Good points, but they're based on people taking Al Sharpton and the NAACP seriously...which no one does. 



TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular.



He does have those freedoms....from the government. The First Amendment does not apply to private citizens.



TenshiNeko said:


> As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.



I think you're confusing the NBA with a government agency. The NBA is a private organization ran by private individuals. They are free to do as they please. So if the "public" can try to pressure him to get out, so can the NBA.


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.



It doesnt matter. 

If you have racist thoughts and actions in private then you deserve to be treated as a racist. 

Just like if someone has murderous thoughts and actions in private they deserve to be treated as a murderer. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but if their opinion degrades or harms others based on nothing legitimate, then their opinion is invalid and therefore should be disregarded. 

That same goes for religious nutbags discriminating against same sex marriage etc etc 

If your view/belief harms others emotionally or physically you do not have the right to have that view/belief and not be judged/punished for said view/belief. 

Human decency and respect trumps beliefs every time. I dont give a single fuck what your imaginary friends think or beliefs are. You should respect others choices, lifestyle, race etc etc. No exceptions, unless of course your choices or lifestyles go against basic human decency


----------



## Rocky (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.


 
The vast majority of the league is composed of black men. How does it look to have a racist at the top of a team consisting of mainly African Americans, including the coach? Actually, how does it look to have a racist at the top of _any_ team in the NBA? Image is important, and sometimes that takes precedence over personal beliefs depending on the setting and situation. 

If you sit down for a job interview at a gourmet restaurant rockin' a Mohawk, odds are you won't be considered unless there are no other options, and maybe not even then. Personal hairstyle choice has _nothing_ to do with how competent a waiter you are, but in most cases, that won't mean anything to the restaurant management.

It is well within the authority of the NBA to ban him from any association with the league if he compromises their image...which he does to an extreme extent. Golden State was planning to walk off the court at the start of a playoff game. When the players themselves are planning such an extensive protest, you could see how issues may arise in other areas, such as _sales & marketing._ 

Also keep in mind that the NBA has their own constitution (read: _different_ from the United States' actual constitution) and very likely put much thought into their choice of punishment for Sterling. If Commissioner Silver's decision was out of line, Sterling could get it overturned...but he won't.



Fiona said:


> Just like if someone has murderous thoughts and actions in private they deserve to be treated as a murderer.



Treated like a murderer as in sent to jail?


----------



## cnorwood (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> The guy's a total racist jerk. Still, this country is supposed to have something called freedom of speech. He's also supposed to be free to hold whatever beliefs he wants to, even if those beliefs are unpopular. As long as he doesn't discriminate in hiring for the team, or in who he allows in to watch the games, he's not doing anything illegal.
> 
> 
> I think the public has the right to boycott him, complain about him, try to pressure him to get out, etc. People like him _should_ be gone. I just don't see how it's right to ban him, or force him to sell because he has sh*theaded opinions.



He does have freedom of speech, he isnt getting arrested. Freedom of speech does not apply to private organizations if they dont want it to, you cant go to your job and talk shit about your boss or any type of person and expect to keep it.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 1, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> He does have freedom of speech, he isnt getting arrested. Freedom of speech does not apply to private organizations if they dont want it to, you cant go to your job and talk shit about your boss or any type of person and expect to keep it.



Give this guy a gold medal.


----------



## weshes195 (May 1, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> He does have freedom of speech, he isnt getting arrested. Freedom of speech does not apply to private organizations if they dont want it to, you cant go to your job and talk shit about your boss or any type of person and expect to keep it.



I DO WHAT I WANT!   

But yes, you are 100% correct.


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> He does have freedom of speech, he isnt getting arrested. Freedom of speech does not apply to private organizations if they dont want it to, you cant go to your job and talk shit about your boss or any type of person and expect to keep it.



Well said.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 1, 2014)

Something even numbnuts can understand


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 1, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> He does have freedom of speech, he isnt getting arrested. Freedom of speech does not apply to private organizations if they dont want it to, you cant go to your job and talk shit about your boss or any type of person and expect to keep it.



Not exactly the same thing. He OWNS the team. That's what I'm saying. I find it strange that he can be forced to sell something he owns.

The Chik-fil-a  guy can't be made to sell even though he has dumb opinions. That's what I'm comparing it to, ok? He's a jerk, but he OWNS the place


----------



## Fiona (May 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Something even numbnuts can understand



repped and saved


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> Not exactly the same thing. He OWNS the team. That's what I'm saying. I find it strange that he can be forced to sell something he owns.
> 
> The Chik-fil-a  guy can't be made to sell even though he has dumb opinions. That's what I'm comparing it to, ok? He's a jerk, but he OWNS the place



The difference is that Sterling and the Clippers as an institution are bound to the NBA constitution hence the sale. The Chick-Fil-A guy owns a private enterprise and isn't bound by such bylaws.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 1, 2014)

TenshiNeko said:


> Not exactly the same thing. He OWNS the team. That's what I'm saying. I find it strange that he can be forced to sell something he owns.
> 
> The Chik-fil-a  guy can't be made to sell even though he has dumb opinions. That's what I'm comparing it to, ok? He's a jerk, but he OWNS the place



When he bought the team he agreed to the terms of being an NBA team owner, and this was one of the terms.


----------



## Oceania (May 1, 2014)

Still why do you go into a business that where the majority of your employees are African American if your a racist? I mean it doesn't make any sense at all. 

NBA is a very diverse league that has people from all over the world, someone who thinks the way this man does has no business owning a team.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 1, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Still why do you go into a business that where the majority of your employees are African American if your a racist? I mean it doesn't make any sense at all.



Why would racism stop you from making money from the race you are bigoted against?  I'm pretty sure every slave owner in America was racist.


----------



## Oceania (May 1, 2014)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Why would racism stop you from making money from the race you are bigoted against?  I'm pretty sure every slave owner in America was racist.



But this isn't the 1800s anymore, there is no place for that thinking anymore. 

Although what does strike me as odd, is the fact that, this isn't the first time this man has done something like this. This team has just recently found some success and now the media and such care about and want to take action against this man. Where were these same people in days past when the team wasn't successful?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)

People still talking about this?


----------



## Risyth (May 1, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> People still talking about this?



That's what I said.

"Another old white racist guy will get his for being politically incorrect in an organization where everyone will see and be able to call him out on it. 

No point in giving remarks."

But apparently it's either still a big deal or still hasn't been resolved yet. I guess making a big deal out of any blatant racism is a good thing, though.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2014)

Yeah who the fuck gives a shit about what one guy thinks? Doesn't affect anyone else and he didn't intend for it to harm anybody and clearly didn't see the fact that he got snaked coming


----------



## Risyth (May 1, 2014)

Well, I mean, I thought he would've been punished by now. Haven't really followed the story, since, yeah, it doesn't affect me, but you can't say such things in this society when you're a part of the NBA, regardless. So it makes sense if he's booted and it should be old news. 

Especially because he's an old white man. Not to stereotype, but old people are more likely to harbor racist, conservative ideals.

Note that I didn't call all conservatives racist. I know many people on this site have reading issues.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2014)

And the sad thing is, this whole situation is racist in the wrong ways. It shows that this Donald guy gets punished for something he said that indirectly went to the public, gets punished for it, and gets massive hate, while guys Samuel L. Jackson, Foxx, etc, can slip in comments like "My movie is good cuz I kill white people in it ahahaha just jk"  "I voted for Obama because he's black" 
 "Most white people in America live in trailers, eat mayonnaise sandwiches, and fuck their sisters" 
Apparently none of this is racist at all.

It is such horse shit, they were in a private conversation and discussing the company they keep. PRIVATE. Not that he cares anyways since he is super fucking rich.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> It is such horse shit, they were in a private conversation and discussing the company they keep. PRIVATE. Not that he cares anyways since he is super fucking rich.



There should have been an outrage over his racist housing shenanigans, but instead this only happened once he said something racist in private.
While either is enough reason to put this guy far away from anything NBA-related, I seriously don't understand how these people select what to be offended by. Is ACTING bigoted less outrageous than THINKING bigoted?

Meanwhile, being involved in a gang fight with firearms, injuring another player for months or starting a brawl in a stadium doesn't get you permanently banned from the NBA.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There should have been an outrage over his racist housing shenanigans, but instead this only happened once he said something racist in private.
> While either is enough reason to put this guy far away from anything NBA-related, I seriously don't understand how these people select what to be offended by. Is ACTING bigoted less outrageous than THINKING bigoted?



I don't think it garner enough media attention to attract national attention. That and it had nothing to do with the NBA.



> Meanwhile, being involved in a gang fight with firearms, injuring another player for months or starting a brawl in a stadium doesn't get you permanently banned from the NBA.



You act as if that shit doesn't happen in other sports.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> I don't think it garner enough media attention to attract national attention. That and it had nothing to do with the NBA.


Someone  related to the NBA DOING something racist, which actively negatively affected the lives of people, is less important/outrageous than the same person SAYING something racist?



Hand Banana said:


> You act as if that shit doesn't happen in other sports.


I'm not "acting" like anything. It does, and "athletes" get away with violence all the time as if it was expected from them, but this case is only related to the NBA.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Someone  related to the NBA DOING something racist, which actively negatively affected the lives of people, is less important/outrageous than the same person SAYING something racist?



Did I say that, or did I say what he did did not garner the national attention like this NBA incident is? Go read it again.




Zaru said:


> I'm not "acting" like anything. It does, and "athletes" get away with violence all the time as if it was expected from them, but this case is only related to the NBA.



I get what you're saying, but it has no relevance. Two players fighting doesn't not impede the NBA like an owner claiming he doesn't like an ethnicity that makes up 82 percent of the league. Even with popular players like when Magic and larry fought.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 2, 2014)

Are you forgetting he put his racism into practice and planned to continue doing so? I think you need to also take into account that this is not simply him being accused of discrimination as had been the case before, this pretty concrete evidence that he does and planned on continuing to do so. The past incidents are so much more clear now in light of those recent audio leaks.

Also...athletes have been banned from the NBA before. Most bans are athletes. Furthermore, I find this idea that each and every single offense is not gone after with the same severity means there is some bias in going after those that does, is ridiculous.



Also, look at the number of people suspended for their criminal offenses, or offenses violating NBA policy.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (May 2, 2014)

Why does it matter?! It was private!!! Freedumb of speech!!


Racists are coming to realization that their way of thinking is not wanted in civilized society and now they are upset


good good


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Did I say that, or did I say what he did did not garner the national attention like this NBA incident is? Go read it again.
> 
> I get what you're saying, but it has no relevance. Two players fighting doesn't not impede the NBA like an owner claiming he doesn't like an ethnicity that makes up 82 percent of the league. Even with popular players like when Magic and larry fought.



I was more showing my disappointment in the american public's reaction. If racism is a reason to get kicked out of the NBA then he should have been kicked out after those court cases years ago. Feels like the main reason is that social media wasn't around back then 

Often athletes get away with (suspension, while a punishment, is not remotely the same as a permanent ban) shit that would get you fired from any respectable job.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> There should have been an outrage over his racist housing shenanigans, but instead this only happened once he said something racist in private.
> While either is enough reason to put this guy far away from anything NBA-related, I seriously don't understand how these people select what to be offended by. Is ACTING bigoted less outrageous than THINKING bigoted?
> 
> Meanwhile, being involved in a gang fight with firearms, injuring another player for months or starting a brawl in a stadium doesn't get you permanently banned from the NBA.



This really. Honestly, at first I thought banning him from the NBA might have been extreme if he was just being punished for giving his personal bigoted opinion because his speech didn't really harm anyone. However, his housing shenanigans shows the real harm he's done to minorities. He's had something like this coming for years. It might not be as satisfying as him getting his just deserts for his housing discrimination, but then again Al Capone only went to jail on tax evasion charges too. You gotta take what you can get.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 2, 2014)

Guys, I feel like you're ignoring the difference between accused and being actually outed in this matter. He was sued, one which thrown out with a unanimous vote, and the other which he settled yet didn't claim any liability. I think everyone should know especially how people tend to react to being accused of racism, even if it is a valid one, without actual concrete evidence of that. The most concrete evidence being a person's own words affirming those attitudes. This is what makes it different from those other two situations, he's not simply being accused of it this time, it is coming straight from him. One could say social media allowed this, because social media has allowed us to record and archive our words and actions and spread them to the public in a way we couldn't before.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Oh well at least he got kicked out in the end. Better late than never.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Why does it matter?! It was private!!! Freedumb of speech!!
> 
> 
> Racists are coming to realization that their way of thinking is not wanted in civilized society and now they are upset
> ...



You're right, it's freedom of speech, but clearly you don't understand how freedom of speech works. If you sign a agreement with an organization, then you are entitled to what they say. If you don't follow what they say it's a breach on contract. freedom of speech has nothing to do with this. It's not like Obama, or any form of government has arrested this man. 




Zaru said:


> I was more showing my disappointment in the American public's reaction. If racism is a reason to get kicked out of the NBA then he should have been kicked out after those court cases years ago. Feels like the main reason is that social media wasn't around back then



And that's what I said. It didn't garner the national attention. But really what sense does it make to own a team in the NBA when you hate the majority of members who make up the NBA? 



> Often athletes get away with (suspension, while a punishment, is not remotely the same as a permanent ban) shit that would get you fired from any respectable job.



It's not hard to understand why athletes would end up fighting in a competition sport. Comparing an athlete to a regular worker makes no sense either. I know if I get into a fight at work I would be fired, but athletes aren't held to that standard due to the competitiveness of their job.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2014)

Oceania said:


> But this isn't the 1800s anymore, there is no place for that thinking anymore.
> 
> Although what does strike me as odd, is the fact that, this isn't the first time this man has done something like this. This team has just recently found some success and now the media and such care about and want to take action against this man. Where were these same people in days past when the team wasn't successful?



There is no place for that kind of thinking anymore?  So you shouldn't be able to employ anyone you don't like?

I'm really not following your logic here, why would being racist against black people prevent you from hiring black people if its going to make you money?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 2, 2014)

Because you don't hate them if you can stand giving them employment.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Because you don't hate them if you can stand giving them employment.



Not necessarily, it just means you hate them less than you love the money they're going to make you.  If I think someone is a dick but giving him a job is going to make me tens of millions of dollars, I'd probably give him a job.


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2014)

Hand Banana said:


> Because you don't hate them if you can stand giving them employment.



Greed will trump bigotry most of the time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2014)

Donald Sterling said:
			
		

> 'I Wish I Had Just Paid Her Off'



He didn't say much, that one small statement he made to Rachel Nichols sums the whole situation pretty nicely...as far as he's concerned.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2014)

The reason Sterling is treated more severely than a player acting out is because Sterling is in a position of power as an owner. His racist ideologies affect the entire team on and off the court. Players that do act out are reprimanded harshly, they aren't banned because there is only so far you can go when the punishments must be collectively bargained. I'm sure Stern would have banned Artest from the NBA if he could have for the melee. Fixing games and gambling on sports I think are the only offenses that carry expulsion.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2014)

couldn't stern as the owner actually shut down the clippers if he wanted to? it is not like the nba has any legal rights to his ownership, or does it?

that'd totally screw over all the players, if he was a real ass


----------



## Tsukiyomi (May 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> couldn't stern as the owner actually shut down the clippers if he wanted to? it is not like the nba has any legal rights to his ownership, or does it?
> 
> that'd totally screw over all the players, if he was a real ass



If he tried to do that they would just strip him of his ownership.  He stands to make a lot of money off selling the team anyway.


----------



## Fiona (May 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> couldn't stern as the owner actually shut down the clippers if he wanted to? it is not like the nba has any legal rights to his ownership, or does it?
> 
> that'd totally screw over all the players, if he was a real ass



From what I understand the NBA has a ridiculous amount of control over what an Owner can and cant do with his team.


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2014)

Muk said:


> couldn't stern as the owner actually shut down the clippers if he wanted to? it is not like the nba has any legal rights to his ownership, or does it?
> 
> that'd totally screw over all the players, if he was a real ass



He'd lose the billion dollars his franchise would sell for and the NBA would just make an expansion team and release the players from their contracts due to Sterling failing to meet contractual obligations. You know if he could somehow avoid the NBA selling his team, which he can't.


----------



## Zhariel (May 2, 2014)

Fiona said:


> From what I understand the NBA has a ridiculous amount of control over what an Owner can and cant do with his team.



I wouldn't call it ridiculous. If you don't like it.. play outside the league with no tv deals, etc.


----------



## Savior (May 12, 2014)

The old racist white man is at it again..



> Donald Sterling says Magic Johnson is a bad example for the children of L.A. because of what he did to "get A.I.D.S." back in the '90s ... and says he should be ashamed of himself.
> 
> Sterling made the comments to Anderson Cooper during his big CNN interview ... saying "To do what [Magic] did and then get A.I.D.S. ... I mean, come on."
> 
> ...


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Graeme said:


> I wouldn't call it ridiculous. If you don't like it.. play outside the league with no tv deals, etc.



When I said ridiculous I had meant that in a reference to its scope, not that I myself thinks its ridiculous. 

I know that the NBA has every right to be able to vote him out of the league and completely believe that they should be able to. 

He signed the contract saying that this could happen.

He and his wife can take this to court and prolong it all they want, but they won't win. 

Even IF they did win the NBA would release the Clipper players from their contracts and completely trash the value of the team. 

Not to mention the players possibly boycotting.

He is a bigot and a racist that does not deserve to own that team.


----------



## Nightblade (May 13, 2014)

Savior said:


> The old racist white man is at it again..


Lol he's trying to take Magic down with him.


----------



## Savior (May 13, 2014)

SMH


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5hj057WrxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (May 13, 2014)

This isn't even important anymore, and none of the Clippers are gonna boycott this or waste any more time focusing on this more than facing against the Oklahoma City Thunder


----------



## Blitzomaru (May 13, 2014)

Wasn't he cheating on his wife and is still married to her and said this whole thing was his attempt to get laid?

So he bashes MJ for getting 'AIDS' by cheating on his wife, but tries to do the same thing. What if that stivianianio chick has that African Super HIV?

And while I will be glad when he is ousted, I don't think his wife should be. she actually bought up a great point. If it were reversed and the wife of an owner said stuff like this, would there be a push to make the owner give up his team? Just because she is still married to a racist for financial reasons doesn't mean she has to go down with him.

She's only married to him because she would have to divide her shares of the team if they divorce. She is a businesswoman and a clippers fan. She didn't do anything wrong.

And before someone says 'well she was part of that whole housing thing' so what? If that wasn't cause enough when it happened then it doesn't matter. That's not why her estranged husband is being banned and forced to sell, so it shouldn't be the reason she is.


----------



## Fiona (May 13, 2014)

Savior said:


> SMH
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5hj057WrxY[/YOUTUBE]



All he did with this interview is dig himself into a bigger hole....

Him and his wife will be removed and the NBA will be better off for it.


----------

